# Rostige Platten in Photoshop



## dreamkiller (18. Februar 2003)

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Ich arbeite im moment an einer Homepage und dort wollte ich eine art Rost-Platte erstellen, die ich dann sogesehen als  Bannerhintergrund benutzen wollt. (Natürlich mit ein paar Veränderungen. Ich arbeite da jetzt schon stundenlang dran rum, und finde auch kein passendes Tutorial. Könntet ihr mir da weiter helfen?


----------



## fasty (18. Februar 2003)

google 

gleich der erste link ... so schwer ist suchen nun wirklich nicht oder ?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. Februar 2003)

such dir ne rostige platte und scann sie ein, oder mach ein foto. besser kriegst du es mit photoshop bestimmt nicht hin. 

 @ lightbox


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. Februar 2003)

> Ich arbeite da jetzt schon stundenlang dran rum, und finde auch kein passendes Tutorial.


Jup, und die Brötchen meines Bäckers rollen so schnell wie ein Maserati und überqueren nur Kreuzungen, deren Ampeln höher als 4,50m hängen.


----------



## dreamkiller (19. Februar 2003)

Danke das ich hier so nett in diesem Forum begrüsst werde :/
Ich hab wirklich kein passendes Tutorial gefunden.
Und zu Fasty.
Der Link den du mir gegeben hattest kannte ich schon, und war nicht das was ich eigentlich gemeint hatte!
Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## killkrog (19. Februar 2003)

Dann musst du dich besser erklären mein Jüngelchen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. Februar 2003)

Link
Bitteschön, hat mich mindestens 2min gekostet (während ich telefoniert habe).


----------



## dreamkiller (19. Februar 2003)

Hmm ich dachte eigentlich das ich mich deutlich ausgedrückt hätt.. hmm. Ich wollte nämlich nicht eine platte mit Rostigen Stellen, sondern eine total zerrostete Platte, die nur so auseinander fällt


----------



## Dick Starbuck (19. Februar 2003)

klick klick klick klick klick

Irgendwer wollte hier doch kürzlich ein Google Tutorial schreiben?
Zeit wirds...


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2003)

http://www.3d-worxx.com/textures/index.php?cat=34#TOP

Hilft auch....


----------



## Bl4dE (20. Februar 2003)

schau auf gfx4ever.de vu nach und such die rost schrift (bei photoshop-tutorials) und da isn link zu ner rost textur


----------

